# Apprentice from Bozeman Lodge No. 18



## Norski_406 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi there guys,

I am currently a law student going to school in western Montana. I run a roofing business in the summers to put myself through school. One day while working, a colleague and I began discussing Freemasonry. From that discussion stemmed many nights of reading what Freemasonry teaches, the philosophies of Freemasonry, etc. Ultimately, I contacted the local lodge in my university town, and started the process of joining.

I just recently became an Apprentice. I have been very fortunate to meet some great people in the brotherhood over the last several months, and I am excited to have surrounded myself with positive people that will encourage me to be the best person I can be for the rest of my life.

What brought me to this site today was a google search for a Masonic tattoo artist. *I would like to find a good brother tattoo artist in eastern WA, western SD, ID, MT, or ND *-- I am willing to travel. *Does anyone have any leads on tattoo artists in the aforementioned areas?*


----------



## Matt L (Jan 21, 2017)

Welcome,  Brother your journey is just beginning. Good luck on the road ahead. Sorry no leads on a Tattoo artist in your area.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 21, 2017)

Welcome! No leads on tattoo artists for you, and the only Brother I know in MT is in Missoula, working at University.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 21, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. There is a forum on this site entitles "Masonic Tattoos". You might try there. Is under the catagory of "Fun and Notables".


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 21, 2017)

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 22, 2017)

Greetings and welcome from Idaho. I'll talk to a few Brothers about your tattoo artist.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 22, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. There is a forum on this site entitles "Masonic Tattoos". You might try there. Is under the catagory of "Fun and Notables".



↑
What he said 

https://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/masonic-tattoos.19782/

Welcome !


----------



## Keith C (Jan 23, 2017)

Welcome!

Here in PA our Grand Lodge has a business connection section on the members section of their website. While this is only accessible to Master Masons (you have to have a member number issued by the GL when you are raised) it is a great resource.  I suggest that you ask one of the Brothers in your lodge if your GL has such a resource and if they do, would the brother look to see if any brethren are listed as Tattoo artists.


----------



## Norski_406 (Jan 23, 2017)

I appreciate all the warm welcomes and advice. 
*Keith *-- I will be sure to ask a Brother if the Grand Lodge has the resource you are talking about.

If anyone else stumbles upon this thread and has additional advice or potential leads on a talented artist, please do not hesitate to share the info!


----------

